
Ask HN: What is the best acronym you have ever seen? - banku_brougham
Obviously it must be compelling on many dimensions, points for math or computer science, or whatever.<p>I&#x27;ll start it off with CRISPR, Clustered Regularly-Interspaced Short Palindromic Repeats.
======
Ezhik
Slightly unrelated, but OSS acronyms annoy me. Everything is an acronym, yet
none of these acronyms ever mean anything.

------
11thEarlOfMar
TLA

~~~
banku_brougham
aha, Three Letter Acronym. Clever in a Gödel Incompleteness Theorem kind of
way.

------
innocentpixel
BOHICA

